# Clarification please.



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Can a Campus LEO (non vet) with a SSPO academy in the 2400 ranking group from the previous 2011 CS test lateral to a Civil Service town(res/non vet) ahead of someone who is in the 830 ranking group in the same town (4th on the towns list/res/vet) who hasn’t even been contacted by said civil service dept?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

First, you must divide by pi. 

Aside of that... Sounds like a messed up equation.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

No a CS lateral is only from one municipal CS PD to another municipal CS PD.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I tried searching to avoid asking yet another question that has been answered to the nth degree, but got nothing. I figured it was messed up Cowboy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sometimes it's confusing....State and Community College PO's are technically civil service. They just haven't given a state-wide exam since like 96-97. That's one part of it.
However, they are NOT in the Group IV Pay/Retirement system, so you can't lateral into a muni or state job. That's another part of it. Your state service time does carry over though to the municipal clock. Does nothing for seniority though.....


----------



## NHPaul4 (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there any sort of list of non-civil service towns?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

NHPaul4 said:


> Is there any sort of list of non-civil service towns?


http://www.masscops.com/threads/massachusetts-non-civil-service-departments.79092/


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

NHPaul4 said:


> Is there any sort of list of non-civil service towns?


No, every non-CS municipality is responsible for their own exam and hiring process.

As mentioned, a true "lateral" is from one CS department to another CS department. Currently, the only CS departments are cities and towns which have accepted the MGL provision for CS, and the Transit Police.


----------

